

Sun to buy VirtualBox maker Innotek - skuzins
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/02/12/Sun-to-buy-VirtualBox-maker-Innotek_1.html

======
gibsonf1
This is really nice sw and very easy to use. I'm setting up Ubuntu on my XP
dell laptop right now - sweet!

~~~
rams
Agreed. It's a really sweet piece of work and proves that not very startup's
product has to be web-based.;-)

------
jws
I wonder if the "commercial license only" features of VirtualBox will become
free. There are a couple of those that I've been wanting, but not enough to
negotiate a license.

VirtualBox on OS X is crippled at the moment because it doesn't do Leopard.

~~~
mark_h
Leopard support (plus a few more mac improvements) was released a couple of
days ago.

Works fine so far in my experience.

------
omnipath
I don't know what to think about this. Isn't this basically giving up the
ghost on Solaris? But on the other hand, no matter the underlying OS or
hardware, it seems like Sun will be able to take advantage of the situation.
Seems like a hedge bet to me than perhaps any real use, unless they embed it
into Solaris.

I was just about to try VirtualBox on Os X, by the by. Has anybody here tried
it?

~~~
bayareaguy
VirtualBox is fun. My kids use it to play their favorite old windows games on
their OSX laptops. It seems to be about as functional as VMware was a few
years go. The biggest difficulty I encountered setting it up was getting the
drivers you need installed in the guest os.

